# Where to service motor guide trolling motor?



## HungryFisherman (Mar 18, 2013)

Does anyone know of a dealer or a place for me to get my trolling motor serviced in the pensacola area? It's a motor guide. Thanks for the help


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like Mobile or Fort Walton

http://www.motorguide.com/support/dealers/locator

Jim


----------



## HungryFisherman (Mar 18, 2013)

Ya was hoping that wasn't the case.


----------



## Glenn395 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hammer bait & tackle in molino 850-587-2149


----------



## Glenn395 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hammer bait and tackle in molino 850-587-2149


----------



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

Go to Motor Guide web site under Resourses, Parts and Service. Closest to FWB appears to be L& L Marine on Hwy 331 south of Defuniak Springs.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Hammer's is an authorized Minn Kota Service Center.I'd call to see if he can do Motor Guides too.

He's always done a good job for me.

Jim


----------



## Glenn395 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have used Hammer on moterguide


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If you go to L & L get a repair price before you leave the motor so you won't have a heart attack when you see the bill.
There are some pretty good help video's on YouTube. You might be able to fix it yourself.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Glenn395 said:


> I have used Hammer on moterguide


So have I and I'll never use him again. He took forever to get it back to me and when he did it was covered in grease and still broke ! And he was a prick to top it off

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------

